# Petfinders



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi all,

Just happened to check out Petfinder for pigeons and couldn't believe what a full listing of pigeons they have in need of homes. If anyone is looking for a pet pigeon, please see if you are nearby one of the shelters listed!

fp

http://search.petfinder.com/search/...et.Size=&pet.Sex=&location=MA&scope=2&x=0&y=0


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi FP,

Wow, look at all those beautiful pigeons up for adoption!!! Great find, hopefully some of our members might be interested and can find a pigeon near to them that they would like to adopt


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for posting that, FP. Yes, there are many, many, many pigeons in need of homes in shelters all over the country. I am running myself ragged trying to get all of the pigeons and doves out of the Southern California shelters, and I'm just astonished at how many there are.

Terry


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Charge*

Hello Terry, What is the price to bail out a pigeon from your local animal shelter?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

upcd said:


> Hello Terry, What is the price to bail out a pigeon from your local animal shelter?


Orange County Animal Care will let me take them for free as they know me, and we have worked together for many years. The LA County shelters are not the same, and it's usually $5.00 for a dove, pigeon, or duck. Sadly, there are dozens of chickens in the shelters too, and I would love to save them but just can't keep them here due to their noise and resulting complaints from neighbors. Also bunches of parakeets and cockatiels needing homes.

Most shelters will allow 501 (c)(3) non-profit rescues to become approved rescues and then will relinquish the birds and animals at no charge to an approved rescue. Unfortunately, I haven't gotten around to getting a non-profit formed so have to just manage as best I can for now.

Terry


----------



## Robby (Sep 1, 2003)

*adoption centers*

Hi Terry, Do u know of any here in South Carolina? I myself have about 73pigeons in all. i have 42 tipplers,20 flying flights,4 baldies, 5 russian tumblers & 2 helmets thanx yours in the sport Robby S.C.LOFTS


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Robby said:


> Hi Terry, Do u know of any here in South Carolina? I myself have about 73pigeons in all. i have 42 tipplers,20 flying flights,4 baldies, 5 russian tumblers & 2 helmets thanx yours in the sport Robby S.C.LOFTS


Hi Robby,

If you go to this URL: http://www.petfinder.org/ and then fill in the search info on the left side of the screen, you will get a list of available birds in your area. I just did a search on birds for Summerville, SC and got a good number of doves, a few pigeons, lots of hookbills, chickens, and ducks. Not being familiar with what shelters might be near you, you will have to take a look and see.

Terry


----------



## EvilMonkey666 (Dec 1, 2005)

I did a search and got all ducks. The ducks are great but not for indoors although that prolly wouldnt stop me from trying LOL... I didnt find any pigeons tho..its too bad cuz some of those pigeons posted on the top post are in New York and they are gorgeous. New York is the next state over but I would prolly get lost trying to get there.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi EvilMonkey666,

I just did the same search there and the ones in New York are still coming up.
When you select the search criteria, select national or expanded and see if that changes the results for you.

Good Luck,

fp


----------



## EvilMonkey666 (Dec 1, 2005)

nope its just all ducks. I will keep checking back time to time to see if they add anything new. I havent seen anything in the papers or classifieds for pigeons either that are looking for homes in CT. I never knew so many pigeons were homeless until I joined this forum and searched thru. Thats so sad really seeing they are such beautiful birds and would make someone a very loving pet. That poor man that had all those pigeons in new york is a sad story. He prolly just lived for those birds but sadly outdid himself trying to rescue them all. It certainly opened my eyes to the situations these birds can encounter. I wouldnt mind taking a few more in and add them to my family. They deserve a loving home. poor guys.


----------



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

I get the pigeons from the county shelters as well as from the wildlife center. I am up to my eyeballs in pigeons! lol Yong


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Yong, 

Good to hear from you, I imagine your up to you eyeballs in rescue and rehab
as well as recouping from the hurricaine. Hope you are not too overburdened as well  . 

Best,

fp


----------



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

Hi fp, well, I have plenty of birds, but seem to making it all work out okay. The avairy helps out TONS. It really cuts back cleaning time, feeding and watering, etc...Plus some new cages and designated room in our home for sick birds also helped out. I am on very good terms with my vet and treatments come much easier as well as good medication, plus nothing beats more time and experience to learn quicker ways of doing things. I don't feel overwhelmed yet...I actually know my limits, my aviaries limits, and my husbands=)


I have turned it in to an educational platform as well. Next year me and my birds will be going to the county fair. I was sadly disappointed that there were only 5 cows, a dozen rabbits and Guinee Pigs, and two dozen chickens at the fair this year. so next year we are going to change that. I have also been working on a museum exibit for a warbird WWII museum (old aircraft) and it is centered on the pigeon corp. 

The pigeons have made many trips to schools, and the kids just love them. Somehow, I have woven all of this inbetween fulltime work, but I enjoy the birds soooo much. I have been doing small things like fundraising, by trapping feral cats for business's who don't want them around, then my vet tests them for Leu/Aids, and then we spay nueter and find a home for them. Also I have been selling some thing on ebay too. So the pij stuff keeps me busy, but it is great fun! It's a great hobby with great benefits!Yong


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Yong, you are so high energy! These are some really creative endeavors on your part, like the trips to the school and the museum exhibit for the Pigeon 
Corp really sounds exciting. I hope you will do a thread on it here, I know everyone will want to hear about it.

fp

PS- Is your Ebay product pij related ?


----------



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

The ebay selling is strictly for generating income for the birds benefit. ALL the money goes to them. Right now I have a clown bike up for sale. Boy was that thing fun. I found a lizard arboreal cage the other day and I am sanding that down right now, and am going to paint it cute and post that as a butterfly house. That would be good for sticking a milkweed plant in it and letting teachers display it in their rooms. Then I have some Roman period glass jars coming up for sale, and also pine needles for bedding material. i saw someone selling pine needles on a bird auction site, and I though why can't I do that?? I have some feeders/drinkers that I will be posting, and some breeder cages, and who the heck knows what else. I guess what ever I can come up with. Sigh... my ebay ID is homes4homers.Yong


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

OMG, pine needles??? I just walk into my back yard, grab a bunch & bring inside, then DD finds them and brings them to me one by one  . But as someone once pointed out to me, the 'going rate' is whatever someone will pay for something, and I can't think of a better cause. So, I hope you do exceedingly well with your EBAY sales  .

fp


----------



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

I know..funny huh? Southern Florida doesn't have pines like northern states, but we have a few. My birds love the needles. I put them in a hanging "dispencer" and they pull them out as needed. Apparently some big city apartments don't have access to that kind material, and they want things that are natural. I guess we will see how it goes. One never knows. Yong


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Maybe you could offer an assorted package of natural nesting materials in a hanging dispenser, what do ya think??  fp


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Yong said:


> ...I put them in a hanging "dispencer" and they pull them out as needed...
> Yong


Could you share some details on the hanging dispenser? I currently put a pile of needles under a plastic step stool, but would like a better way to present bedding material.


----------

